
'I Am Rich' iPhone Application Retails for $1,000 - gibsonf1
http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,398903,00.html
======
rrf
Good common sense by Apple...finally. Apparently this app has now been pulled.

------
akd
Great marketing sense by this developer.

